# Progress



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

When I started back at uni this September I made several efforts to overcome my anxiety. I'm writing this post partly as a note-to-self for the future but also in case it gives anyone else any new ideas or some hope 

I made these changes:
- Started beta blockers. 
- Kept a diary of all the positive social interactions I had made.
- Pushed myself to go to more social events on my own.
- Completed an online CBT course.

I feel like my anxiety has improved a lot:
- I barely ever overthink the social mistakes I've made anymore. They used to keep me up at night but I've gotten pretty good at putting them aside and forgetting them.
- I have better relationships with my work colleagues - and I am more able to hold conversation with people in higher positions. 
- I can answer voluntarily in class so long as it is not too large.
- I feel more included on my course and in societies.
- I worry less about my appearance.

Obviously I have not recovered and over the past few weeks I've felt myself backtrack a little and lose some confidence. I've not been pushing myself to go to as many things, so I've had less to write in my diary, and I feel this is probably why I've started to feel worse again. Additionally I've seen little to no improvement in regards to:
- My ability to make conversation. Although I have more confidence to say something, I don't actually have something to say all that often. 
- Making friends - I've made only acquaintances. 
- Being open and unashamed about my interests. 

Sooo in summary I guess... life is a wee bit less ****.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

That's great to hear your accomplishments. It gives the others of us hope. It's natural that it won't be constant improvement. There will be backslides but keep thinking positive and be proud for the things you have done.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I have been trying to be proactive in overcoming my anxiety as well. CBT has kind of helped with thinking more logical and creating a careless attitude. I tell myself to not care about what people may or may not think about me, I still have trouble convincing myself though. The biggest thing for me has been self improvement. I have been so self conscious for so long and I have never really done anything to fix that. Now I'm working on becoming my ideal person and it has helped me become more confident, although I still have a long way to go.

I've never heard of beta blockers before, is that for anxiety?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

great start, well done and keep going. Keep up with the diary even if you dont have much to say.

Your first point re overthinking social mistakes, try and build on that success and journal your experiences both positive and negative. If you can improve further with that, I'm sure the points you haven't improved on will get better naturally.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks guys 



CallmeIshmael said:


> I have been trying to be proactive in overcoming my anxiety as well. CBT has kind of helped with thinking more logical and creating a careless attitude. I tell myself to not care about what people may or may not think about me, I still have trouble convincing myself though. The biggest thing for me has been self improvement. I have been so self conscious for so long and I have never really done anything to fix that. Now I'm working on becoming my ideal person and it has helped me become more confident, although I still have a long way to go.
> 
> I've never heard of beta blockers before, is that for anxiety?


Yeah, I find them really helpful and I've been taking less and less of them with time - now I only take them around once a week, if that, for times I'll be meeting new people. They just lower my heart rate and make me less tense. This may sound stupid I actually didn't recognise how physical my anxiety was until I tried them - in fact before I got diagnosed I didn't even think the way I feel qualified as 'anxiety'. In reality I was just so tensed up all the time - even for no reason, just walking down the street or sat on a bus I was (and still am to an extent) so on edge - and when I took them I felt the difference, I was relaxed, and it was kind of bizarre haha.

If you wanna try it I'd ask your doctor about it because there's no dependence, you only take them when you need them and you can stop any time. 

Otherwise good luck with your self improvement! It sounds like you've got the right attitude.


----------

